# Decided to pull Maizie out of agility



## pudellvr

I hate people like that. Bah! Hate you had such a horrible experience.


----------



## Sammy the spoo

I'm sorry to hear that your experience was less than ideal. I think you made the right choice to pull Maizie out of the class. There is no point in continuing if you both don't enjoy the activity.


----------



## Skylar

I'm surprised and sad to hear this. I agree - if you and Maizie are not enjoying the experience then quit. Being stressed is not healthy. I can't believe the trainer is allowing such nasty behavior to occur, that doesn't sound like the kind of place I would want to train nor is that professional.

I have very limited experience of agility - my daughter's training place and the one I'm going to and both are filled with extremely caring and supportive people. When we visited my daughter for the holidays we went to her agility place. Everyone was watching each other as they ran their dogs - people were cheering on the sidelines when someone did something well, or they fixed a mistake etc. 

In the place I go I see the same thing - I always come early and see the class where you finally know what to do and they are now running their dogs putting them through a course - and again very supportive. In my class there is a woman well known for her other two dogs in agility who now has a new dog - she is so nice and helpful and just takes her turn like everyone else. My teacher was off one day and she clearly communicated to the temporary teacher all aspects about our dogs - Babykins is nervous about the texture and movement under her (wobble board) and the temp teacher knew all about it and was modifying things for each of our dogs - and she told our regular teacher what we did in class so the next week everything was smooth. 

We also seem to be going much slower than you - I've had three classes and we haven't had the A frame yet nor are we doing more than one thing at a time. We're learning some flat work and exercises for the dog's back end and are slowly being introduced to some of the apparatus. I've also noticed that my dog has strengths where the other dogs have weaknesses - we all have things to work on. Plus we've been told that every one progresses through the classes at their own rate so we are not to compare ourselves to others in the class.

Is there another place you can go? I had a horrible experience with my first trainer- the basic adult obedience class that I took when I first got Babykins (she was 10 months) - I'm so glad that I looked elsewhere because I've found wonderful, supportive trainers and the people in all my classes have been friendly and good resources for all kinds of things out in the community. 

Also where my daughter trains, there is a class for people who are just doing it for fun - none of them are interested in competing. Perhaps you can find something like that?

And being a therapy dog is important work - I'm always shocked at how emotional and happy some people are just seeing my dog - she doesn't even have to do anything except stand there and be petted to make someone cry tears of joy.


----------



## Mfmst

What a turn off! Sorry that happened to you and Maizie. It sounded like you both were off to a very respectable start.


----------



## Caddy

Well that's a shame because agility can be such fun for everyone, but by the sounds of it that would have put me off too. I think you should look for a nicer place and give it another try, but I would certainly tell that instructor/facility why I won't be returning. My experience has been that others in the class encouraged us even when we did badly.


----------



## zooeysmom

Thank you so much for the support  Skylar, your experience is what I was hoping for. There is another agility trainer in town, and she comes highly recommended, but I'm not sure right now if I'd try again.


----------



## Skylar

zooeysmom said:


> Thank you so much for the support  Skylar, your experience is what I was hoping for. There is another agility trainer in town, and she comes highly recommended, but I'm not sure right now if I'd try again.


If she comes highly recommended, then I would give it another try.

I'm sensitive too and I would have been near tears if someone treated me that way in a class - that was beyond mean. Everyone is a beginner at one time.

I had a miserable first trainer experience - the trainer made fun of a handicapped woman in our class and did little to help her, made fun of me because I had just gotten a 10 month old puppy two days earlier and my dog wasn't looking at me, she had favorites who had bought three series of classes - and those like me who had not and got felt the brunt of her ugliness. Plus she did things in class such as "puppy management" where the dog had to lie next to us while we held them down by the leash with our foot. This place is the closest to me - but I realized I had to look elsewhere and OMG when I did, I found wonderful trainers who truly care about me and my dog and create a healthy, learning environment.

I'm now driving an hour to my rally place and a half hour to my new agility place and that time in the car is well worth it - again caring, supportive, they go slow so you train properly. The agility class is particularly careful and slow to make sure you and your dog are safe.

If I were you, I would try the new place. I love rally because I love people complimenting me all the time on how well behaved my dog is - but I love agility because it's a place for Babykins to run and jump and for both of us to have some fun and exercise.


----------



## Dechi

I hate people like that ! I hope you demand a refund. She doesn't deserve your money. I feel like saying bad words but I won't...


----------



## Muggles

I'm so sorry you guys had such a crappy experience. I hate people like that too.

It definitely sounds a lot more advanced than the foundations course I did - I wonder if they tailor it a bit for people with some experience? Of course that's no excuse for rudeness, regardless.


----------



## StormeeK

I'm just so sorry to hear you had a bad experience with the agility class. Dewey and I are both very sensitive too so I certainly understand. I've been following you and Maizie with the therapy dog evaluation and was so excited that you did well there. In fact, I think I commented that Dewey and I were going to a practice Pet Partners test around the same time. I know you said you were so nervous at your test and it really helped me to hear that. I get really nervous at any type of evaluation and the way you described yourself and how other people don't see it ... that is SO me! Other people always comment on how calm I am and how nothing bothers me. Well that is just not true ( I can fake it really well, but I'm sure Dewey knows!) . I read your post about the Pet Partners test and just know it really helped me when I went to the practice test. Yes, it was only practice for us but I was just so nervous, and it was a very intense two hours. We did pass and are going to the next level but again thanks for posting your experience ...that did help us!

If you do want to continue agility I hope you find a fun, positive trainer and place to experience it! Not all of us want to be competitive.. we just want a rewarding experience with our dogs!


----------



## zooeysmom

Aww, Stormee, that's wonderful! Good for you and Dewey! :adore: Please keep me posted on your Pet Partners journey


----------



## MollyMuiMa

I'm glad you quit that place! I'm sorry you had such a bad experience but I hope you find a good training facility that understands that people need R+ training too!


----------



## fjm

It seems to me that you are well out of a place like that - rudeness and undermining confidence are not good teaching strategies, and the methods used seem like too much too soon to me, too. I would take a while to recover from the upset, then ask to sit in and observe the other class.


----------



## zooeysmom

Observe first--I like that idea! I jumped right in because I *loved* how well my trainer ran the puppy class and socials with Frosty. He thrived, but the class was a lot more "fun" and the people were more relaxed (plus, he is a less stressed dog than Maizie in that type of situation to begin with). I love my trainer, but I do think she needs to cut down on the number of dogs to 6, like Skylar has in her classes, so she can keep better tabs on things, and go more slowly.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled

I'm very sorry you had this experience. It's a shame your time was spoiled. I think you should ask for a refund and tell the trainer what you experienced. She may not be aware that her helper or the other students are so rude and discouraging to people. Her business will suffer because of it. If you like her but not her helper, it would be a service to let her know how you feel.

I sooooooooooooooooooooo agree with finding (if you think it's a possibility) an agility class/trainer who does this for fun and NOT for competition necessarily. The trainer I went to in Idaho was so nice, so encouraging and everyone was nice and non-serious. We laughed a lot. 

You could even get a few pieces of equipment...Maizie's favorites. I had some weave poles made by another trainer's son for $25. They were made from pvc and they turned on the bottom to make learning easier. My bf then, made me an A frame and I bought an older teeter totter from my agility trainer. I made some make shift jumps using lawn chairs or anything I could find and plastic temporary posts and such. (don't laugh) Of course, you have to make sure if they hit those things they will fall off, not get hung up. I think I also used some left over temporary pvc posts I had for my horses. I have a little child's tunnel now for the little dogs, so it's not as long or big as regulation but it's fun for the dogs. Unfortunately, I never got a tunnel for Lyric. That was his absolute all time favorite. I had lots of space where I lived. Maybe you don't have enough for all that. But you could do a few things. But if you could find a class and watch first for a couple of classes, that could definitely help. 

Anyhow, I agree that those people have no business doing what they're doing to people who are there for fun and to learn. I know not every place will be like that. But if you decide you'd like to give it another try some time, check it out first for a few classes. It really can be a wildly fun time. And I bet Maizie would not be stressed if you did it at home as a game first...just fun and games, the way all training should be. 

Hang in there. I think you've got a great plan to work toward the therapy thing. Each of us and our dogs have our own niche that fits us just right. You'll find yours. (((hugs)))


----------



## Beaches

Don't let the turkeys get you down Zooey's mom. You and Maizie can do anything! Hugs.


----------



## lily cd re

It is too bad that the people were so unfun. I know conformation is cutthroat, but mostly I think agility should be fun and supportive. I will say though that the first place I took classes and the second person I took classes with at that place were also unfun. I am so sorry I went back as long as I did. It was stressful for me and for Lily and she really did not come away with clear criteria for safe contacts. Thankfully I was able to fix it all with a good private trainer. I do still find that I don't necessarily like the agility people I see around me nearly so well as the obedience people I know and I tend to keep to myself at agility trials unless they are close to home and well populated with people I also know through obedience.

Some dogs don't really like agility. Peeves hated it and I didn't take him to more than 2 or 3 sets of classes that were strictly for fun. We always have to be realistic about whether what we are doing really benefits our dogs. Some have personalities that are hard as nails and others are soft and sensitive about just about everything.

I hope that after a little time to get the bitter taste out you may consider going to observe at another location to check the vibe and will try again if it feels right. Either way good going for understanding so quickly that this place and group of people wasn't the right situation for either of you.


----------



## Click-N-Treat

I am sorry you had that experience. Sorry for Maizie, too. There's nothing like a bad class to just shred your confidence. I have a training club near me that can only be described as a pressure cooker. It's huge and well respected, and they have superb trainers in all dog sports. But the thing is, everyone treats classes like we're training for the Olympics. It's stressful taking classes there, and no fun feeling like the pressure to achieve is on.

Since I didn't want to go back to the pressure cooker class, I accidentally took Noelle to a Jerk and Puke class. Without talking to me, or meeting Noelle, the trainer put a prong collar on her and started yanking Noelle. She got popped for sitting too slowly, popped for not standing fast enough. Popped for everything she did, and finally, Noelle shut down. She wilted. By the end of the class, Noelle was lying in a ball on the floor and refusing to move. I was in tears because this class had only the trainer, me, and one other dog and handler. Treats were banned and only corrections were allowed. It was horrible for both of us.

I'm glad you decided not to bring Maizie back to this class. It reminded me of that terrible class with Noelle. Give Maizie a treat from me and Noelle, and a gentle hug. Dog training is supposed to be fun, not stressful. So sorry this happened.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled

Click-N-Treat said:


> I am sorry you had that experience. Sorry for Maizie, too. There's nothing like a bad class to just shred your confidence. I have a training club near me that can only be described as a pressure cooker. It's huge and well respected, and they have superb trainers in all dog sports. But the thing is, everyone treats classes like we're training for the Olympics. It's stressful taking classes there, and no fun feeling like the pressure to achieve is on.
> 
> Since I didn't want to go back to the pressure cooker class, I accidentally took Noelle to a Jerk and Puke class. Without talking to me, or meeting Noelle, the trainer put a prong collar on her and started yanking Noelle. She got popped for sitting too slowly, popped for not standing fast enough. Popped for everything she did, and finally, Noelle shut down. She wilted. By the end of the class, Noelle was lying in a ball on the floor and refusing to move. I was in tears because this class had only the trainer, me, and one other dog and handler. Treats were banned and only corrections were allowed. It was horrible for both of us.
> 
> I'm glad you decided not to bring Maizie back to this class. It reminded me of that terrible class with Noelle. Give Maizie a treat from me and Noelle, and a gentle hug. Dog training is supposed to be fun, not stressful. So sorry this happened.


OMG! I remember that now. That was a horrible experience. I would have liked to put a prong collar on her and yanked her around. Her name should be smeared all over the Internet. You must have been livid. Poor little Noelle. That picture of her lying in a ball on the floor makes me almost cry. I'm so glad you got her out of there. What kind of a psychopath was that person?! 

I'm glad you got Maizie out of there when she was so plainly stressed out. I can't stand people who push their dogs to do something so they can get their ribbons when their dogs hate an activity. And believe me, I saw plenty of that in conformation showing. Matisse, luckily was not one of those stressed out dogs. He loved all the attention, activity, socializing. He was in his element when he was trotting around the ring. He looked so pleased all the time. The only thing that was hard was standing on the grooming table for long spells. That made me cringe sometimes. And so I was glad to be done with it even though some of it was pretty fun. I also had people hurt my feelings badly too, as I mentioned in an email to you. It was indeed an experience. But mostly good. 

You'll find the perfect niche.


----------



## AngelAviary

I am sooo sorry you and Maizie had to experience this!! Training is supposed to be a fun and bonding experience with our precious pups, not making you feel so horrible. I actually have the greatest training place and love, love, love all the trainers and their dogs. They actually understand that not every dog learns the same way or at the same pace and are so happy to stop and help anyone having a bit of trouble in class. I did have a bad course of classes with Stella when she went to beginners class after she finished her Conformation showing. It wasn't the trainer, it was the other dogs! They were a pack of horrible, untrained dogs that were so out of control. The constant barking and acting out of control made me feel like I was going to have stress diarrhea!! And I think Stella felt the same way. I was so proud of the few owners that were there to get help with their dogs. They really wanted to be able to enjoy them, but had no knowledge about training. Quite a few of us became good friends and have continued on in training and are now all in Open/Novice class together and having a ball! 
I hope you are able to go and watch some classes at the other place and see if it is better suited for fun and learning. Keep us posted. Big hugs to you and Maizie!


----------



## zooeysmom

I can't tell you how much better I feel from all of your responses. I thought I was being my typical oversensitive self, but I'm so relieved to have quit and to just have fun with Maizie right now. Thank you, thank you! 

AngelAviary--I really think it was the dogs in the class that made Maiz so nervous. How those owners can stand their constantly barking/whining dogs is beyond me. I'm glad you have such a wonderful group now! 

Click-N-Treat--I'm so sad that Noelle had that horrible experience with that creep :angry: It's awful when people take things so seriously that they hurt their dogs.

Pb--Thank you for helping me decide to quit  

Lily--Yes, I will always keep it in my head that if it doesn't benefit my dogs, it's out. This is about them, not what I think is cool for them. 

Beaches--Thank you for the vote of confidence 

Molly--You're so right that people need +R too. It feels really good to get complimented when you do something well, or to be encouraged when you're struggling with something.


----------



## Mysticrealm

I would try it again at another facility and maybe skipping the foundations class depending on what it is.
I have my guy (Currently 10 months old) in agility. We started in what they called 'pre-agility' for younger dogs. There was a lot of flat work focus, which is good. Good foundations. Asher was generally ahead of the class in that he would often do what we were supposed to do, but we also had a lot of frustrations. These little things we were doing he really didn't 'get' WHY we were doing them. Why am I supposed to walk around this thing? Why am I supposed to turn and go away from you? They were hard from him because they were abstract (compared to 'go through the tunnel) and since there was a lot of flatwork we could work all work at the same time and that hour was a long time for a young dog to concentrate. He liked the obstacle work (jumps, tunnel, tire) and some of the other stuff, but he would sometimes get frustrated or lose enthusiasm.
So I wasn't sure how we would do in agility. But we entered the next level (called 'foundations') and there is less flatwork by itself and more obstacles. Working on the obstacles with a bit of flatwork made the flatwork a lot more fun and less abstract. He LOVES it. He can hardly wait for his turn to go. Super intense and happy.
Though there were definitely benefits to doing the pre-agility class, and we do have a small leg up compared to the others in class, we definitely had frustrations with it and I would have to think about if I would do it with my next pup or skip to the next level.


----------



## fjm

I did three different agility classes. One was very much an introduction to agility as a sport, and the more advanced classes were full of people and dogs competing at a high level. Even so, it was very supportive, very focussed on safety, and held outside so that there was plenty of space between the dogs and the barking was not a problem - dogs that got over excited were taken for a calming walk around the field. The second, held indoors, was more for those wanting a fun activity - most of the first hour of the first class was spent on lots of Watch Me! and similar exercises to ensure owners could get their dog's attention and keep them reasonably calm and quiet, which I thought an excellent idea! The instructor made her disapproval of noisy behaviour very clear, and owners quickly learned to remove themselves and their dogs to the car park for a while if they were disrupting the class. The third was rather a backyard affair, with someone experienced in training her own dogs but with little experience teaching others how to do it. I felt that she took things rather too fast, and did not consider the safety of either dogs or humans enough, and said so in my feedback - I don't think the class was repeated. 

I think the only way of finding out if a class is right for you is to see it in action, and even that does not always work. I used to go to a training class that verged on the yank and shove - it was the only one I could find at the time that was local where I could train in a group of other dogs. It went reasonably well - I trained with treats and praise and ignored any pressure to use harsher methods, and quite a few people there followed my example. Then one day we were doing a Stay exercise - dog on one side of the room, human on the other. My dog was good at this, but several there were not. One poor little labrador found it horribly worrying. She crawled towards her owner; the more she crawled, the more he shouted; the more he shouted, the more desperate she got for reassurance, and tried to crawl closer. And the instructor did not intervene. By this time, my dog and I were as far away as we could get - I looked into her eyes and saw mirrored there exactly my own feelings - "This is horrible - I am not enjoying this at all". I picked up her leash and we walked out. I really wish I had said something, but I was a newby to dog training at the time, and let unwillingness to make a fuss overcome my moral compass...


----------



## lily cd re

fjm there is a man who enters agility at a place I show at every now and again. More times than not I've seen him yell at his dogs when they came out of the ring. I don't know why he never seems to have made the connection between missed obstacles and knocked bars and cursing at his dogs.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled

I've taken my Dobe in agility classes like I explained before. But the most fun I've ever had with my dogs...looking back was hiking in the mountain woods with them. They did agility right there. lol. There were logs to jump over and walk across. There were granite boulders to work our way across, trails with little streams to leap over or go over a little man made bridge or piece of wood. We climbed way up high where you could see a marvelous view. That's the most fun we ever had. I had 4 or 5 dogs with me at a time and they were all well behaved and it was the greatest exercise for all of us. 

I love your pictures of you guys playing in that fantastic field. Sometimes other people, other dogs, added complications just aren't as satisfying as the simpler things we can enjoy with our dogs and they with us. I don't think every dog likes to hang around a lot of unknown dogs and people. It's not for every dog. And not for all people either. And formal, organized classes are not the end all.

I hate that people measure their self worth in how their dog performs. That makes me sick that people get so harsh with their dog because he didn't quite measure up. So sad Lily.


----------



## fjm

Yes, the very best agility has been the dash after squirrels, the silly game on the balancing logs by the river, and watching Sophy think out how to climb up to get at something edible of mine that has been carefully left well out of her reach! There was one class where Poppy discovered how very useful the A-frame could be - there was a spare one at the side, and the humans would lean against it to natter between runs - Poppy realised a carefully judged climb brought her nose up to the level of belt treat pouches and interesting pockets...


----------



## Raven's Mom

Zooeysmom, Raven took two 6 wk sessions of agility summer before last. To say it did not come naturally to me is an extreme understatement. Raven was very stressed the first four weeks and I was ready to quit when she suddenly "got it" and really liked it. I was terrible at it but the trainer and class members were friendly and supportive of one another. It was an outdoor class and hotter than an oven even that late in the evening but we got through it. I finally made the decision to stop agility and concentrate on obedience because I could not keep it all straight in my mind at once. I fully intend to go back an try agility again after we get further in obedience. I would encourage you to find a friendlier less cut throat environment. Luckily the center where we train has recently added an indoor agility ring so when I do go back maybe it won't be so miserable in the heat!


----------



## zooeysmom

Thank you for sharing your experience, Ravensmom! Are you and your girl competing in obedience now? That's great that your next agility class will be in a cooler environment! It's hard to work in the extreme heat or cold.


----------



## Raven's Mom

Yes, we have been competing in Rally and Obedience. Raven got her Beginner Novice and Rally Novice titles before Christmas. Now we are not quite ready for the next level which is largely off leash. I am hoping to be ready in couple more months.


----------



## CharismaticMillie

Sounds like just a bad class, don't give up completely! I ran into issues with poor instruction as well and abandoned ship after about 3 classes of beginner obedience. What I learned was that while that class may have been marketed as a class for people who wish to compete in agility, and the instructor is a judge and agility competitor, the class really was just a "pet" class. They were having us do sequences by the 2nd week of class, well before the dogs should have been asked to do that. Lumping learning together rather than breaking down the individual skills necessary to chain together for the finished picture. A true quality agility foundation class lays the groundwork for handling skills and fundamentals well before any equipment is introduced. So, I ended up finding a much better instructor and we are going very slow, starting with learning basic agility handling techniques.


----------



## Carolinek

I'm just reading this and am so sorry you had a bad experience. I think observing another class is a good idea- hard for dogs or humans to excel in that punitive, stressful environment. Agility should be fun, not something to endure.

I took one class at a center where we didn't fit in at all, although they weren't as bad as what you experienced. I wasn't going to continue until I got a recommendation for my current trainer- and we've been with her ever since. 

I can't speak highly enough of my current trainer. She's very skilled (won Masters agility at Westminster)....but shows as much regard for me and my crazy little Lily as the teams who compete in national championships. No snarkiness at all. Going to agility is one the highlights of my week, and Lily just loves it. She has doggy friends and I've developed human friends - it's a great place. That's what it can be and I hope if you choose to try again that you find a similar situation. 

Of course therapy work is great too- I do that with Max and those are "feel good" days as well. I wish you luck whatever you choose to do, and don't let the idiots get you down!


----------



## CharismaticMillie

CharismaticMillie said:


> Sounds like just a bad class, don't give up completely! I ran into issues with poor instruction as well and abandoned ship after about 3 classes of beginner obedience. What I learned was that while that class may have been marketed as a class for people who wish to compete in agility, and the instructor is a judge and agility competitor, the class really was just a "pet" class. They were having us do sequences by the 2nd week of class, well before the dogs should have been asked to do that. Lumping learning together rather than breaking down the individual skills necessary to chain together for the finished picture. A true quality agility foundation class lays the groundwork for handling skills and fundamentals well before any equipment is introduced. So, I ended up finding a much better instructor and we are going very slow, starting with learning basic agility handling techniques.


Ooops that should say beginner agility, not beginner obedience.


----------

